# Lost boy found dead in Buffalo swamp.



## Apex Predator (Mar 9, 2010)

http://jacksonville.com/news/georgia...y_boy_in_woods

A 15-year-old McIntosh County boy was found dead this afternoon in a rugged wildlife management area after a 12-hour search.

A Georgia Department of Natural Resources ranger and other searchers found Daniel Head about 3 p.m. about three miles from the nearest paved road, McIntosh County Sheriff Steve Jessup said.

The boy's body was still in the woods at 4:45 p.m. and workers were trying to cut a half-mile passageway from a rudimentary road to retrieve the boy's body and do a thorough investigation, Jessup said.

Daniel and his stepfather Brian Gale had gone into the wildlife management area near the Cox Community in northwestern McIntosh County Sunday, Jessup said.

Investigators learned from Gale that the pair became lost and as they wandered Daniel ultimately became too tired to walk any farther, Jessup said. Gale carried Daniel as far as he could but finally left him to go for help and emerged from the woods about sunup cold, wet and disoriented, Jessup said.

"It's rugged. It's swamp,'' Jessup said of the terrain.

Temperatures were near freezing overnight and neither of them were dressed for cold weather, Jessup said.

It is possible Daniel died of hypothermia, but his body will be sent to a Georgia Bureau of Investigation crime lab for an autopsy, Jessup said.

After they had not returned home late Sunday, the family called the Sheriff's Office and officers hurriedly arranged a search that began at 3:15 a.m. today, Jessup said.

The DNR was the lead agency in the search and was joined by Georgia Department of Corrections bloodhounds and their handlers, the Georgia State Patrol, Darien police and firefighters, county sheriff's deputies and others, Jessup said.

Although he was unsure why they had gone into the woods, Jessup said Daniel and Gale had guns with them, and wild hog hunting is legal year round.




Tragic event! I was bowhunting the area that morning, and couldn't understand the helocopter buzzing around all morning. 

It was near 70 deg when they were hunting Sun afternoon. When I left the truck Monday morning it was 30 deg! I was 2.5 miles from the truck really close to where they were searching with the helo. I got back to the truck around noon. As I was driving out I started seeing law enforcement vehicles parked on the road near the sign in box in groups of three and four. I stopped and asked if they had lost anyone. Told them I'd been hunting all morning in the swamp. The gentleman I talked to basically hurried me along to clear the area. I kinda figured they would want me to point out where I had hunted that morning, since I had covered lot's of ground. They found his body later that afternoon. A buddy of mine in LE told me that the GBI was taking over, and they were treating it like "foul play". I kinda figure someone would want to talk to me about it. I signed in that morning for the special hog hunt with all my info.

Hope they figure it out, and I don't see a composite sketch of me on the news.


----------



## Hut2 (Mar 9, 2010)

There's already two threads about this tragedy! Just letting you know ......


----------



## Al33 (Mar 9, 2010)

Terribly sad. I can only imagine the fear that young man had to experience.


----------



## Elbow (Mar 9, 2010)

That is so sad. We can only learn from tragedies like these.
El


----------



## gurn (Mar 9, 2010)

Man if he froze to death. That was sure a rough and painful way to go.   Paryers to his family.


----------



## Apex Predator (Mar 9, 2010)

Judging by where the helo was searching, I have a good idea where they were hunting.  At night you can hear the traffic on the paved road, which is quite a way away.  A fifteen year old suffering from cold and panic would have probably tried to walk across the swamp to the road.  There are a couple of miles of rough swamp to cross.  Getting wet while only wearing light clothing in 30 deg temps can hurt you quick!  I'm sharing this story on this forum cause lots of my friends on here have hunted this area with me.


----------



## robert carter (Mar 9, 2010)

Indeed a tragedy. I can see how a man can get lost in Buffalo Swamp having walked Many miles in it myself. This is a tragic thing indeed but should be and eye opener for those of us that like to hunt a long way from the truck . No matter how "seasoned" you think you are you better be prepared for the worst when hunting a wilderness setting such as this place.Has made me check my pack for a firestarter and extra compass and emergeny blanket.RC


----------



## ky_longbow (Mar 9, 2010)

what a tragedy, sad news


----------



## Dennis (Mar 9, 2010)

Man that is sad prayers sent for the family


----------



## Al33 (Mar 9, 2010)

Apex Predator said:


> I'm sharing this story on this forum cause lots of my friends on here have hunted this area with me.



I am glad you did. If I am not mistaken that was the same area John, AJ and I walked through. We entered off Cox Rd and came out below camp on another trail I cannot recall the name of.


----------



## belle&bows (Mar 9, 2010)

A very sad and tragic story. Wonder why the GBI is treating it as "foul play"?


----------



## Apex Predator (Mar 9, 2010)

From what i've heard un-officially:

The father had hunted the swamp for many years and was supposed to know it well.

The father never marked the road or his step son's location on his GPS receiver.

The father chose to carry both rifles all night as he fought his way out of the woods.

Facts so far, as reported to me:

They found his body 90 yards from high ground out in the swamp.

The preliminary autopsy reports show that he died from hypothermia.  Still awaiting most reports, including toxology.


----------



## Bowana (Mar 9, 2010)

Marty, how far is this from the campground at Altamaha we stayed at in 09?


----------



## Apex Predator (Mar 9, 2010)

About 2.5 miles down the gated road.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 9, 2010)

That is terrible, that poor kid.
Prayers for his soul, and all of his family.

Last February, I spent 3 1/2 hours, more than slightly confused, on a bright sunny day in February, in that part of that swamp.
Most of that time I was wading, in knee deep water.


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 9, 2010)

Makes you realize just how quickly life can be gone... Ultimately our decisions can cost us our lives or the life of someone else. So sad to know the father made the wrong choices at the beginning. Careful planning for what might happen is so important. As hunters or sightseers you must plan accordingly. Many prayers for this family to recover from this tragedy.


----------



## SOS (Mar 9, 2010)

Very sad.  As good as I feel I am with a compass - the flat Georgia swamps are the best reason I know for a GPS - so very easy to get turner around.  I fact after taking the "long" route to find my truck at Chickasawhatchee a year ago - I broke down and bought one.  

Another good reason to carry a few pounds of extra gear and fire supplies in your day pack - even for just an afternoon hunt.  Even if you know it like the back of your hand - a hole and a misstep can mean a broken leg....especially if you are by yourself.  Little more weight but could be a lifesaver.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 9, 2010)

marty,

 i am currently taking my son through hunters safety, we are going again tonight. i am going to share the printed story with the class. seems like a story of "i won't happen to me" that we all tell ourselves. we have covered this very subject in class.

 my prayers go out to the family.

dave


----------



## pine nut (Mar 9, 2010)

What a tragedy.  Prayers sent for the family.  Have to have respect for the wilds and swamps...let your guard down and you can be a statistic.  It also pays to check your gps frequently anywhere you go.  Mine shut itself off in that swamp when I was huinting with Marty.  Luckily we had hunted more or less straight along the gated road  for a short hunt.  If we'd gone further into the swamp  off the road and gotten separated, well, coulda been me.  I was able to see my starting point and didn't get scared because I knew the way, but I did realize that I should check the devices frequently.  Another time in the same swamp, I was beelining to the road following my GPS and the map.  I was in pines so thick I had to go where I could to get through them.  When I looked again at the GPS, (and it was a short time) I was only a few feet from completing a circle!  THEN I started with the compass as well!  I was within fifteen feet of the road before I could see it...and this was the main road into the campground...


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 9, 2010)

I bought my 1st GPS in 2008 since I started hunting with guys here on Woody's. I was never one to venture far from a place I know.
I have learned to read a compass, a map, get bearings and find my way out with just the compass. It is something I never had to do before. I have learned alot in 2 short yrs for sure and I will be able to teach my 12yr old early on how to find his way out.
 If I had heard "human noise" in the distance I would have gone towards it regardless of what I would of had to cross.
Just everybody go prepared to spend the night if necessary.
I sometimes will text my gps coordinates to Marty if I am afar from anything just in case my phone dies, batteries go out or contact is lost. He don't always like it(the texting) but he will deal with it...


----------



## hogdgz (Mar 9, 2010)

Tragic story and prayers sent to the family.

I always carry gps, compass, food, water, lighter/matches and other supplies while stalking on WMA's for this very reason. I use not to but after getting losta couple of times I learned very quickly. 

Now when I am deer hunting on my private lease I dont carry all these supplies but when hunting big tracts of land I definetly do.


----------



## Necedah (Mar 9, 2010)

This a terrible tragedy. Prayers sent for the family.
Building a fire and waiting to get found is a good strategy.
Been there done that.

Dave


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Mar 9, 2010)

My name is Collin Cordell and I am a close personal friend of Brian Gale and have hunted with him for most of my life. I just left his house and can tell you all that he and his family need your prayers in a big way. I can personally to  rest all of the rumors of Foul Play. Brian knows that area better than any person on earth having hunted there his entire life. He did everything in his power to save Daniel. He may have only been 90 yards from high ground but without a light and no GPS 90 yards might as well be 90 miles.  Brian did mark his last location on GPS prior to the battery failing and did not carry guns all night. He carried his son until he was physically unable and had to make an unimaginable decision to leave him and seek help. He tried everything possible to find dry ground and light a fire. He cut open shotgun shells and tried to use a muzzle blast to make a spark. Brian finally made it out of the woods shortly after 6am and from all accounts was near death himself. He ultimately led the search back to Daniel himself.  They found both guns on against a tree within 20 yards of Daniel. For anyone that has ever spent time in this area like myself you know that this place is deadly and you can get lost in broad daylight much less in the middle of the night. The autopsy has come back and the official cause of death was hypothermia. This just goes to show us all that if a man that knows the area better than any human alive can get lost that it can happen to anyone. We all need to learn from this tragedy and take precautions anytime we step out of the truck and in to the woods. For friends of the family there is a viewing this Thursday from 6---8pm at Edu Miller in Brunswick and the funeral is Friday at 2pm at the Darien Church of God. Pray for them and God Bless you Daniel Rest in Peace


----------



## SOS (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't think I realized it was a father/son team.  Just adds to the anguish.  Hard to imagine as a parent.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 9, 2010)

Thank you for this insight Mr. Cordell.

I am at a loss for words.
May God Bless you Daniel.


----------



## Apex Predator (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you very much for your input Sir!  It's really hard to try and come to terms with what happened without hearing any first hand information.  I'm saying a prayer for the family.


----------



## johnweaver (Mar 10, 2010)

I think that every Hunter Education Instructor needs to know about this case, and they should  tell their classes about it.  I know I will.


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Mar 10, 2010)

Prayer sent to the family.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 11, 2010)

Hunted that place for years and its easy to get lost.even had to go back in there one night and find two of my good friends and lead them out.best wishes to the family in these times.


----------

